
Ask HN: What are the best scholarly papers you read in 2017? - yesenadam
An AskHN question about <i>best book</i> made me aware I&#x27;ve read many more papers than books lately. (I mean scholarly&#x2F;academic articles, not newspapers!)
Any field is great, name a few if 1 is too hard to pick. And maybe omit the ones you have to be a specialist in your exact field to understand a word of. Thanks!
======
godelmachine
I got introduced to side channel attacks 2 years ago, but only recently had
the time to read up on RowHammer attacks. In particular, I was quite taken by
the research on Clementine Maurice. Won't paste any links here but a quick
Google search on her would lead to a treasure trove of her works.

~~~
borplk
Steve Gibson has done some podcasts about RowHammer stuff:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axYkahXb1gs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axYkahXb1gs)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PapZsPLGlo4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PapZsPLGlo4)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wGR_LPh42k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wGR_LPh42k)

------
bovermyer
The Google Dapper paper was a good read, but it's from 2010, so I'm not sure
if it counts.

------
kamphey
Does the Ethereum White Paper count?

~~~
yesenadam
Sure. :-) Not sure why it wouldn't, looks interesting thanks. Unless you
thought I had probably heard more than enough about BTC already?! I didn't
really know what 'white paper' meant. "White papers may be considered grey
literature."[0] Aah.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_paper)

